# Post: 4 videos of song you forgot existed and had to google to find



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The thread of the FORGETTABLE:
_*note, gootube is having trouble staying online again. Not that it matters, it is being slowly converted into google video and when done, the name will be erased and that will be it._

[video=youtube;lht_tdJQFbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lht_tdJQFbs[/video] [video=youtube;NHozn0YXAeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHozn0YXAeE[/video]


Ooo a double dose of forgotten, one half that grew up, one half that didn't.

[video=youtube;-XN4oKEUBRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XN4oKEUBRs[/video] 

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


**Notes:

M. Carry I think of a loser whore with no future off the clown circuit.
Vanilla is rich, he invested. No value in his music but the lucre was nice that was thrown at him
Boys grew up... Id have to google then to find out what they are doing, I know their music just isn't flying past me any longer
You know I had to look to see who else I posted, Id forgotten them already.

Another performer that blipped a year ago and has again disappeared is M. Jackson. Yea, he got air time after his death. But the only real air time given was the the Quincy Jones album Thriller, the rest was pure forgettable trash.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> M. Carry I think of a loser whore with no future off the clown circuit.


yeah, true and all, but she's so hot her footprints leave scorch marks on the ground.

but more on topic:

[YOUTUBE]NduGJ0F5sdI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zw5JGv9YdV0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Dcg9DYSv3LA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oGUMsxVt4YU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

how fromage


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

[video=youtube;TKBgbbFaF2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKBgbbFaF2U[/video][video=youtube;mqyq6_lNu3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqyq6_lNu3o[/video]

[video=youtube;7Fj9X3vrPrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fj9X3vrPrU[/video][video=youtube;1Zk5ZHowcCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zk5ZHowcCU[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Umm but I like that Richard's tune


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I like all those tunes as well - just recently found a, wait for it... a cassette tape (??!!) with the whole Jagger show from the video above and the Keith & Izzy tunes were "filler" tunes on it. My older brother had a few Baby's records when I was a kid.

Didn't take the original post as a request for tunes you don't particularily like - just tunes you'd forgotten, although that did somewhat appear to be the case... I thought I'd take it into my own hands before we were overrun with tunes I never heard when they first came out. No disrespect intended towards any and all Hanson fans out there on the Forum.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

XD

While my idea had been the "_songs that will only be found by archaeologists in 100 years_" as apposed to "_songs still being sung by that guitar strummer at the restaurant last night_". Yesterday, I did actually hear an MJ tune though. *shudders* KOODO played it as hold music when I was calling customer support.

Feliz Navidad is a song that makes my skin crawl HAHA I really don't like it, but it is a song that has become a perpetual favourite by many and is often played and covered and recovered and played and then someone says they did it better and no one likes them at all and yes, I have been to restaurants in December with the lone guitarist singing and playing it table to table LOL

But yea, to be fair, the better tact is the songs you had personally forgotten. There are a great many songs like that for me too, and when I re-find them they are always a pleasure to do so.

Re-Discoveries:

It had been a yearish since my last Pink Floyd indulgence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F94vHO7okZQ
[video=youtube;F94vHO7okZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F94vHO7okZQ[/video]

This I always forget is Seven not Steven, but is always a "hey, whats that song I like ..." I do want to go to The Castle Party some year  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMmFe_Xj9vc
[video=youtube;VMmFe_Xj9vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMmFe_Xj9vc[/video]

This band, when I listen to them, I also have the urge to listen to Bif Naked, and Ayumi Hamasaki







but that goes back to 2005 and my MySpace days







lol though to be fair, Ayumi I found through a person I knew on VampireFreaks.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw6b6tLY8RA
[video=youtube;Nw6b6tLY8RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw6b6tLY8RA[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l6A2pXGotI
[video=youtube;8l6A2pXGotI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l6A2pXGotI[/video]

OH GAWDS this I used to have on my playlist all the time too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_qwUS8Uqjg
[video=youtube;B_qwUS8Uqjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_qwUS8Uqjg[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It was great stumbling on these again, I actually still really enjoyed them! The drum solo in the extended version of the Daltrey song (which I still cant find!). The way-ahead-of-its-time guitar tone in the solo on the Tubes piece, the edgy attitude in the Aldo song, and the slick-ness of Saga.

[video=youtube;OaXJB80zy08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXJB80zy08&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;GylirgHFqeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GylirgHFqeQ&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;9dF2WcrdxdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dF2WcrdxdQ[/video]
[video=youtube;SRqSXwsaHvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRqSXwsaHvE[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> [video=youtube;-XN4oKEUBRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XN4oKEUBRs[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes what a lame excuse of a career she's had.
What Are Mariah Carey's Number One Hits?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta add one more[video=youtube;gYdlqjiQPAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc[/video]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mciP59WSnNw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mciP59WSnNw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKJiVPt-KRQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKJiVPt-KRQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5K1imlqZiOw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5K1imlqZiOw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


And they won't let me embed Dread Zeppelin...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

IIRC, the singer in the first video above (fellow Canadian) died at a young age of pneumonia or something.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Yes what a lame excuse of a career she's had.
> What Are Mariah Carey's Number One Hits?




She has a vocal range just shy of Kate Bush's range. She sure had lots of bubble gum songs yup, but there is so much more she could have done, instead she stayed with formula songs in a tired genera with narrow definitions and no real expectations. So, a career mostly wasted in my opinion. Kinda sad, when she first became known as a singer I had much higher hopes for her and what she could have done.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> She has a vocal range just shy of Kate Bush's range. She sure had lots of bubble gum songs yup, but there is so much more she could have done, instead she stayed with formula songs in a tired genera with narrow definitions and no real expectations. So, a career mostly wasted in my opinion. Kinda sad, when she first became known as a singer I had much higher hopes for her and what she could have done.


Fair enough.
Truthfully I cant picture her doing much else though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]3CO7FPU7a2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;bHoPYLQvnQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHoPYLQvnQM[/video]
[video=youtube;RFDW9b_ejfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFDW9b_ejfI&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;ZrBDivsSe3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k[/video]


----------

